# Thanks!



## wg_bent (May 16, 2006)

Good idea Craig.  How do you want us to use this?  If there are significant articles we find, do you want us to post on this forum or send you the link privately so you can post the link there?  Be glad to do either.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (May 16, 2006)

Im glad its hear too. I hope to see all sorts of posts on green energy, and energy conservation. Some one should start a new thread on what they have done to conserve energy, from identifying phantom loads to easy ways to get your house more energy effiecient. Im shure i have seen that post somewhere in the ash can but its long gone i believe.


----------

